# blood money



## Encolpius

Zdravím, zde se můžete dozvědět víc o tomto slově. Anglická definice je: money paid to the family of a murdered person. Vyzná se zde někdo v historii, a četl, slyšel nějaký český ekvivalent?? Pomocí německého slovníku jsem našel výrazy krevné, krvavné, ale nevím, jestli tyto výrazy existují. Děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Krvavé peníze – ano.
Krevné ani krvavné – ne. Tato slova dokonce ani neexistují.

Já se s tímto termínem vždy setkal v tom smyslu, že jde o peníze, které byly získány činností, při níž byl někdo zabit. Nájemný vrah dostává krvavé peníze; krvavé peníze získá USA, když bude brát levně ropu z Iráku poté, co na něj zaútočily; krvavé peníze jsou zisk z prodeje uhlí, pro jehož získání bylo potřeba odpálit kus skály, ale omylem při výbuchu zahynuli horníci.


----------



## Encolpius

již neexistují?


----------



## Hrdlodus

Tak v takovémto případě ano. Ten mne nenapadl. To jen, že se s tímto člověk moc nesetká.
Mohu ještě přidat, že pes, který není křížený, je čisto_krevný_.


----------



## bibax

Kdybychom se strojem času přenesli hodně daleko do historie, pak bychom u Slovanů mohli použít slovo _*cena*_, s významem 'blood money, Blutgeld'.

Cena je slovo příbuzné s řec.-lat. poena, ποινή (poinē, “penalty, fine, bloodmoney”, odvozené je i "pain"). Personifikovaná Poena je bohyně trestu.

Mimochodem BTW koupit něco za krvavé peníze znamená za těžce vydělané peníze.


----------



## risa2000

Osobně mě nenapadá, že bych někdy slyšel někoho, nebo sám použil spojení *krvavé peníze*. Ale pro ilustraci přidám, že bible (v ekumenickém překladu) používá spojení *odměna za krev*, případně *cena člověk**a*. Ale ani jedno bych nepovažoval za ustálený termín. Jak je to v originále nevím, ale v angličtině se to překládá právě jako *blood money* = 30 stříbrných, které dostal Jidáš za zradu.


----------



## Barubek

To jsou peníze placené rodině jako výkupné za krevní mstu. U nás krevní msta nebyla nebo alespoň určitě nebyla tak rozvinutá jako na Balkáně nebo v Itálii.


----------

